# Philips Virtual Pinball - Flipper Konsole



## Longi (27. September 2004)

Hallöchen Community,
ich habe dieses schon ältere Exemplar bei Ebay ersteigert, nun kann ich am PC ordentlich Flippern 
Denkste!
Also es ist so, daß man die Konsole zwischen PC & Tastatur stöpselt.
Die Tastatur in die Konsole und die Konsole in den PS2 Anschluß am PC, so kann man mit dem Ding Flippern und trotzdem die Tastatur unter Windows ganz normal benutzen.
So ähnlich wie beim Firebird Joystick 

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich hab alles angeschloßen, starte den Rechner und --> "Keyboard error or not present" die Tastatur hat Strom und Num etc kann man ein/ausschalten.
Aber F1 für weiter oder del für Setup kann ich nicht betätigen!
Hänge ich dann nur meine Tastatur ganz normal an den Rechner funzt alles wieder einwandfrei.

Probeweiser habe ich die ganze Aparatur an den Rechner meines Kumpels gestöpselt --> FUNKTIONIERT!

Ich habe ein ASUS A7N8X-E; nForce2 Mobo mitm XP 2500@3200 Mhz und 512 MB RAM etc.
Mein Kumpel hat nen VIA KT133A von MSI mitm XP1800 und 512 MB RAM etc.
Ich habe im BIOS schon mit sämtliche Einstellungen rumhantiert, alles leider ohne Erfolg 

Nun hoffe ich, daß ich hier Trost^^ und Rat finden kann.
mfg
Longi

P.s: Wir haben beide WinXP, ich SP1 und das neuste BIOS v1012 oder so...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2004)

Longi am 27.09.2004 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen Community,
> ich habe dieses schon ältere Exemplar bei Ebay ersteigert, nun kann ich am PC ordentlich Flippern
> Denkste!
> Also es ist so, daß man die Konsole zwischen PC & Tastatur stöpselt.
> ...



anschluss via usb oder ps2? ersteres kann ich mir sehr problematisch vorstellen..
auf jeden fall auch nen versuch wert: erst nach dem hochfahren einstöpseln.


----------



## Longi (27. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 27.09.2004 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> anschluss via usb oder ps2? ersteres kann ich mir sehr problematisch vorstellen..
> auf jeden fall auch nen versuch wert: erst nach dem hochfahren einstöpseln.



Anschluß beides über PS2.
Hab die neusten Treiber alles drauf.
Bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende und das obwohl ich eigentlich ganz gut bescheid weiß behaupte ich mal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2004)

Longi am 27.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 27.09.2004 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du meinen vorschlag mit dem nachträglich anschließen ausprobiert?
wenn die tastatur dann auch nicht geht würd ich nämlich mal einfach auf nen defekt an dem verbinder tippen.


----------



## Longi (28. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 28.09.2004 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Longi am 27.09.2004 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS2 einfach während des Betriebes unter Win wechseln?
Hmm..  :-o hab gedacht dat wäre net so gut.

Ich hab die genauso wie ich sie bei mir anschliesse beim Kumpel angeschloßen, das funzt es ja!
Also denke ich kann nichts kaputt sein, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2004)

Longi am 28.09.2004 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> PS2 einfach während des Betriebes unter Win wechseln?
> Hmm..  :-o hab gedacht dat wäre net so gut.



also ich hatte damit noch keine probleme



> Ich hab die genauso wie ich sie bei mir anschliesse beim Kumpel angeschloßen, das funzt es ja!
> Also denke ich kann nichts kaputt sein, oder?



auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Longi (28. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 28.09.2004 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Longi am 28.09.2004 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hatte auch keine Probs beim einstöpseln unter win 
Aber gebracht hats nichts   
Och menno..ich will Plippern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2004)

Longi am 28.09.2004 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 28.09.2004 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tjo, dann hab ich auch keinen plan mehr.
neuinstallieren ist immer ne möglichkeit, aber n system erkenn ich nicht.
bin bislang auch immer gut mit den beiden strg ausgekommen..
*ich will mein win9x&the web wiederhaben*


----------

